# Chromed Schwinn Six Hole Rack



## TJW (Nov 30, 2014)

I'd appreciate suggestions as to a fair price to ask for a chromed post war six-hole Schwinn Rack, including the brace, the two rear struts and the two mounting brackets.

I would rate all of these pieces as very nice and well suited for a show bike.  Based on my experiences having car parts rechromed, I would rate the chrome on these pieces as excellent.

View attachment 182540View attachment 182539View attachment 182541


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 30, 2014)

I'd probably ask $100 plus shipping. The problem with this piece is I can't think of a post war bike that a chrome rack would have been stock on. V/r Shawn


----------



## spoker (Nov 30, 2014)

you could have it media blasted to etch it and then paint it to match your bike


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 30, 2014)

*6 hole*

*Something you should know and let the potential buyers know....
Rack is a reproduction 6 hole.

Dead give away is the 'deep' socket for the reflector mount.......Originals were not as 'deep'.

The repros are well made and very very close, were made in the 90's and can fool most anybody.

No wonder it was plated, no rust or damage most likely and an excellent candidate.

That being said, you can still get some good money for a reproduction 6 hole carrier.

I've sold them for over 100 dollars in the past.

Plus the cost of plating there could be substantial, not cheap to do the 4 pieces, especially the top.

good luck with it.

*


----------



## TJW (Dec 1, 2014)

*This rack was originally on this bike*



bobcycles said:


> *Something you should know and let the potential buyers know....
> Rack is a reproduction 6 hole.
> 
> Dead give away is the 'deep' socket for the reflector mount.......Originals were not as 'deep'.
> ...




This is the bike that the rack came from:

View attachment 182729

I'd be very surprised if this rack was a repo.  The rest of the bike is very original.

The rack is now out on EBAY.  If it doesn't sell, I will just keep it as a pretty wall hanger.


----------



## thatonejohn (Dec 1, 2014)

TJW said:


> This is the bike that the rack came from:
> 
> View attachment 182729
> 
> ...




It may have come off that bike, but when was it put on that bike?  Unless you know the history/provenance of the bike, there's a very good chance it was not original to the bike.  Hopefully the buyer isn't hoping to get an "OEM" "original Schwinn" rack


----------



## spoker (Dec 1, 2014)

i saw the rack on ebay..........


----------



## TJW (Dec 1, 2014)

*Empirical evidence*

As they say, pictures are worth a thousand words.

The seller is a respected bike dealer in California and he took the B6 in trade for another bike.

The 78-year old seller told me that he removed the rack from the pictured bike and had it chromed.

I bought the bike from him with the chromed rack.

But I preferred the original look so I found a rack that matches the bike and installed it.

Now I don't need the chromed rack so it is for sale.

As previously stated, I don't think the rack is a reproduction.

Based on the originality of the bike and based on the pictures of the bike from December of 2013 and based on what the seller attested to,
it would not make sense that the rack was a reproduction.  Therefore, I think it is, in old car parlance, OEM.


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 1, 2014)

*6 ho*

*EEESH.......ok here I go sounding like a know it all jerk.....

(deep breath....)

....Your carrier is a repro.  I would not have chimed in on the post if I wasn't pretty damn sure of what I was talking about on this.  I have probably owned more 6 hole carriers than you have ever SEEN in your lifetime.  Does that make me an expert?  maybe, who knows.

Attached are 2 carriers ............side by side.  the DEEP reflector bucket REPRO (blue) and an original (green).

END OF ARGUMENT!

As far as the 'he said she said original owner BS' we all hear so often.........if I could count the times I've heard the 'original owner did or said this or that' in this hobby.....?
I .......well, I would have quit counting a long looooong time ago.

I have old Vintage Bike zines I subscribed to in the late 80s early 90s that advertise the repro 6 holes.....yes they have been around THAT long.

in closing.........not diminishing the value of these......they often bring what an original will.  But just sayin' best to disclose when you can.






*


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Dec 1, 2014)

*"Visual Empirical Evidence"*

Hi Bob,

Thank you for the visual comparison...

The Original also looks like it has two slight notches or angle cuts on each side of the reflector bucket.


----------



## TJW (Dec 2, 2014)

El Hefe Grande said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> Thank you for the visual comparison...
> 
> The Original also looks like it has two slight notches or angle cuts on each side of the reflector bucket.




*****************************************************************************************************

Thanks for the education on six-hole racks.

I have no idea how the reproduction rack got on my '49 B6.

Hopefully, the fellow I bought my bike from didn't know it was a reproduction piece before he had it chromed.

Of course, the whole idea of chroming this piece never made sense to me in the first place.

At this point, though, the deed is done.

It is still a beautifully chromed rack and the chrome is exceedingly high quality and well done.

Hopefully, it will be useful to someone as a beautifully chromed six-hole rack.


----------

